# Mica hearing on HSR 12-6-12, Ray Lahood defends HSR



## jmx53 (Dec 6, 2012)

Video of the hearing: http://www.c-span.or.../10737436362-1/ (3 hrs)

I haven't watched the video yet, but news articles about it say that Congressmen McCarthy and Denham (both Rs from California) are trying to kill any further federal funding towards the California HSR project.

http://latimesblogs....llet-train.html

http://www.politico....loor-84667.html


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 7, 2012)

These guys must have missed the News where 10 T-Party Congressmen lost re-election for not bringing home the Bacon! It was on all the Networks and in the Papers! ^_^


----------

